# Is the u.s. Government evil? You tell me



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a government that treats its citizens like faceless statistics and economic units to be bought, sold, bartered, traded, tracked, tortured, and eventually eliminated once they've outgrown their usefulness.
This is a government that treats human beings like lab rats to be caged, branded, experimented upon, and then discarded and left to suffer from the after-effects.
This is a government that repeatedly lies, cheats, steals, spies, kills, maims, enslaves, breaks the laws, overreaches its authority, and abuses its power at almost every turn.
This is a government that wages wars for profit, jails its own people for profit, and then turns a blind eye and a deaf ear while its henchmen rape and kill and pillage.
No, this is not a government that can be trusted to do what is right or moral or humane or honorable but instead seems to gravitate towards corruption, malevolence, misconduct, greed, cruelty, brutality and injustice.
This is not a government you should trust with your life, your loved ones, your livelihood or your freedoms.
This is the face of evil, disguised as a democracy, sold to the people as an institution that has their best interests at heart.
Don't fall for the lie.
The government has never had our best interests at heart.

Much More here:
Is the U.S. Government Evil? You Tell Me | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> This is a government that treats its citizens like faceless statistics and economic units to be bought, sold, bartered, traded, tracked, tortured, and eventually eliminated once they've outgrown their usefulness.
> This is a government that treats human beings like lab rats to be caged, branded, experimented upon, and then discarded and left to suffer from the after-effects.
> This is a government that repeatedly lies, cheats, steals, spies, kills, maims, enslaves, breaks the laws, overreaches its authority, and abuses its power at almost every turn.
> This is a government that wages wars for profit, jails its own people for profit, and then turns a blind eye and a deaf ear while its henchmen rape and kill and pillage.
> ...


You just figured this out????? :vs_worry:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They are dirty dogs.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

What @inceptor said..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The US government no longer represents my best interests. The agenda has me and my peers identified as acceptable causalities.

Read what I said again, and think about it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The USA by far is still the best and greatest country in this world. However, there are times the government really sucks. I guess it depends who is running it at the time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Government by definition is a consolidation of power. Such a situtiation lends itself to being misused by evil people. Absolute power corrupts absolutely. The bigger and more unaccountable government is, the easier it is to be evil.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

inceptor said:


> You just figured this out????? :vs_worry:





bigwheel said:


> They are dirty dogs.





Coastie dad said:


> What @inceptor said..


Who Knew?








Actually theists below this quote in the article was very good and the prisoner details were revealing...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

6811 said:


> The USA by far is still the best and greatest country in this world. However, there are times the government really sucks. I guess it depends who is running it at the time.


I don't think that "who is running it (the president)" much matters anymore. Trump is proof of that. The government is so large and so corrupt that entrenched bureaucrats can block the president and keep the momentum going in the direction of protecting the political elites.

In my opinion, The statement that the USA is still the greatest country is based largely on what we used to be up until Obama was elected. His 8 years did fundamentally change the country and not in a good way. In general, people used to feel that the government had their best intrests at heart. Now, not so much. Maybe we are still the best country now, but that is rapidly changing. Soon we will be a nation not much different than every other corrupt socialist hell hole in the world. Once we are disarmed it will be GAME ON! And disarmament is just a heartbeat away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Psychopaths and sociopaths naturally gravitate to positions of power in government and industry where they can fulfill their evil desires without consequences to themselves.

I have long believed that anyone who actively seeks a position of power in government should be banned from having it. Government should be staffed by people who are drafted from the population, serve a short term, then return to their civilian lives. It should be an honor to be a government servant.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Psychopaths and sociopaths naturally gravitate to positions of power in government and industry where they can fulfill their evil desires without consequences to themselves.
> 
> I have long believed that anyone who actively seeks a position of power in government should be banned from having it. Government should be staffed by people who are drafted from the population, serve a short term, then return to their civilian lives. It should be an honor to be a government servant.


This ^^^^^^ is how it was meant to be .... and should be.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A paraphrase of Ronald Reagan:

"If we lose here, it's over, . . . there's no place to go"

I believed it then, . . . and still do. 

Yeah, . . . lots of problems, . . . but the USA is just like any single "person" you can name. 

There are physical problems, . . . mental problems, . . . psychological problems, . . . educational defficiencies, . . . in each and all of us and them. Some are more pronounced, . . . and get more attention, . . . some are more nuanced and are not readily apparent.

But the bigger the USA has grown, . . . the bigger the "gubment" has grown, . . . and the more opportunity for graft, corruption, tyranny, etc. It is just a matter of human nature.

Deal with it or leave, . . . those are the choices.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The government was just fine. It's been hijacked.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This Government is no longer the republic the framers gave us. It is no longer the government for the people, by the people. It governs not with the peoples consent, but rather, mob rule driven by special interest, entitlements, laziness, ignorance, intolerance, and selfishness. It is a government doomed to fail it's history and in turn, it's people.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Soon we will be a nation not much different than every other corrupt socialist hell hole in the world. Once we are disarmed it will be GAME ON! And disarmament is just a heartbeat away.


And the second Civil war will begin.... one side having 8 trillion bullets and the other trying figure out which bathroom to use!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't trust them.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

The U.S. Government is great... On paper.

Sadly humans run the thing so all the usual bad human nature traits came with those humans. Is there a way to corral in lust for power, pettiness, greed, stupidity and all the rest of those traits?


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> A paraphrase of Ronald Reagan:
> 
> "If we lose here, it's over, . . . there's no place to go"
> 
> ...


Deal with it or leave. And go where, exactly?


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

They faked the moon landings. That's pretty untrustworthy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> They faked the moon landings. That's pretty untrustworthy.


Allright Angus Jack, I like a good conspiracy tale but which one do YOU think has been faked ....

The moon or the landings?


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Allright Angus Jack, I like a good conspiracy tale but which one do YOU think has been faked ....
> 
> The moon or the landings?


I'm saying the landings, but it's quite weird we only see the same side and it never changes. I think I read somewhere our moon is the only one we know off that does that. If something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.
Would not be surprised if that big round bastard is some sort of alien satellite or something though.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I'm saying the landings, but it's quite weird we only see the same side and it never changes. I think I read somewhere our moon is the only one we know off that does that. If something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.
> Would not be surprised if that big round bastard is some sort of alien satellite or something though.


What else in this world or our history, do you think isn't as it seems?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jackangus said:


> I'm saying the landings, but it's quite weird we only see the same side and it never changes. I think I read somewhere our moon is the only one we know off that does that. If something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.
> Would not be surprised if that big round bastard is some sort of alien satellite or something though.


A great many odd things to consider about our moon. Orbit is not what one would expect... anywhere in association with any planet. Likely hollow, which flies in the face of everything we know about moons. Size ratio to the host planet also very unusual. The Moon's size and distance contribute to yet another amazing coinkidink: The Moon is about 400 times smaller than the Sun, but it also just happens to be about 400 times closer. From Earth, they appear to be the same size, making solar and lunar eclipses _perfect._ The mass and proximity of our moon would be a requirement for the occurrence of theoretical abiogenesis. A great many other strange coincidental math concerning the moon can be found in this book... even if you don't agree with their _conclusions_ about all of it.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> What else in this world or our history, do you think isn't as it seems?


I reckon if we really knew what was going on it might just make you lose the plot. I hate to think what horrible secrets our goverments keep from us. I would love to know all the same.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jackangus said:


> I'm saying the landings, but it's quite weird we only see the same side and it never changes. I think I read somewhere our moon is the only one we know off that does that. If something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.
> Would not be surprised if that big round bastard is some sort of alien satellite or something though.


You're referring to tidal locking, which is actually quite common. For example, the moons of Jupiter - Callisto, Ganymede, Europa, and Io - keep one face towards Jupiter as well. These moons have an orbital period which matches their rotational period as ours does... so they are actually spinning.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Any government is evil, because it tends to attract psychopaths, who, among other things, can charm the sock off the general public to get into powerful positions.

Retreats and other groups after SHTF will face the same problem if they're not careful.


----------

